# Want to pre-wire for whole house viewing with 4 dvr's in two rooms



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Plan to do a new install of DirecTV in a rural area. I want to figure out the best way to go about this install and plan to pre-wire all coax runs. I have a 1000 ft spool of solid copper center conductor RG6 with quad shielding and compression connectors and tools:

Location approx 70 miles southwest of Fort Worth, TX and 60 miles west of Waco, TX, and there are no over the air TV stations in this area.

Antenna SWM 3 or 5 LNB depending on which is required for DFW locals (Waco locals are much closer) and other HD programs with Multi Room Viewing (MRV) with antenna on short 2 in OD pole (that I will install) and run one coax into floored attic area. 

Can I use a two way splitter (MRV compatible) in the attic with a single RG6 to two rooms with two HR-24 DVR's stacked in one room and two HR-24 DVR's stacked in another room using another splitter for each pair of DVR's. One of the DVR's will also require a DECA for the connection to the LAN (Internet). 

Will this setup require a band stop filter between the antenna RG6 and the first SWM compatible splitter?. I assume there will be a power supply at the DECA for the internet connection. Will this also require another power supply for the antenna?

Since I want a total of 4 HR-24, I was debating between ordering all four from D* or just two and ordering two more from an internet source and self install?

I have searched for a diagram of this configuration (closest one attached), but so far unable to find one with 4 dvr's, SWM antenna, and MRV with DECA connection to Internet. Any assistance sincerely appreciated.


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes this setup will work. Make sure all splitters used are green label splitters. You should use a bandstop filter(put the filter before the first splitter) but there is some members that do not and have no troubles. YMMV. You will need two power supplies as indicated, one for the SWiM LNB and the other for the DECA bridge. Make sure you ground the coax and place a drip loop right before the coax enters the house. Good luck with the install!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you're going with HR24, the only DECA needed would be to the router with the 18 volt PI.
Using a 2-way to feed another [2] 2-way splitter is fine and in fact what a 4-way is inside.
The Green labels have been modified for DECA use.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

wen said:


> Can I use a two way splitter (MRV compatible) in the attic with a single RG6 to two rooms with two HR-24 DVR's stacked in one room and two HR-24 DVR's stacked in another room using another splitter for each pair of DVR's. One of the DVR's will also require a DECA for the connection to the LAN (Internet).


Yes, a green label 2-way splitter in the attic with a single RG-6 run to each room will work. You will need one DECA for internet, but it does not attach to a DVR. The DECA for internet requires a line from the splitter exactly like a DVR does.

In one room, use a 2-way splitter. In the other room, a 4-way splitter would work. The extra two lines from the 4-way could go one to the DECA for internet and the other to the SWiM power inserter/supply.



wen said:


> Will this setup require a band stop filter between the antenna RG6 and the first SWM compatible splitter?. I assume there will be a power supply at the DECA for the internet connection. Will this also require another power supply for the antenna?


The SWiMLNB that you order will determine if you need a Band Stop Filter. If the SWiMLNB is a green label one, then you don't need the filter.

Yes the DECA for internet requires an 18v power supply that attaches to the pigtail cable on the DECA.

The SWiM power supply is separate and is used to power the SWiMLNB.



wen said:


> Since I want a total of 4 HR-24, I was debating between ordering all four from D* or just two and ordering two more from an internet source and self install?


You can get at least one HDDVR free when you order through DIRECTV. Perhaps order two from the internet and two from DIRECTV. If DIRECTV doesn't bring HR24s, you could always have them install the ones you ordered, you can refuse/cancel theirs and order two more.


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, a green label 2-way splitter in the attic with a single RG-6 run to each room will work. You will need one DECA for internet, but it does not attach to a DVR. The DECA for internet requires a line from the splitter exactly like a DVR does.
> 
> In one room, use a 2-way splitter. In the other room, a 4-way splitter would work. The extra two lines from the 4-way could go one to the DECA for internet and the other to the SWiM power inserter/supply.
> 
> ...


If four DVR's count as 8 tuners, then does the DECA for the Internet connection count as a ninth tuner?

I suspect the D* Installer will want to simply install an 8 way splitter in the attic then run 5 RG6's to the receivers and DECA. I would like to avoid this by using the suggested 2 way green splitter in the attic, a 2 way green splitter for the two HR24's in the first room and two more 2 way green splitters (or a 4 way green splitter) in the second room with the third and fourth HR24's and the DECA for the Internet connection.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Internet DECA does not count towards the 8 tuners. You can simply run a two way splitter from one of the receiver coax feeds to feed the receiver and the internet if you wish.


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Wonder how the D* system will build this system if I only order two HR24's for the initial install and buy the other two mail order? Will I expect to have any trouble turning the third and fourth dvr on the next day or week or should I have the installer change the work order and install all four receivers while he on the trip?


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

What you describe should work. The only thing that slightly bothers me about this install is that once you have set up a SWM LNB with 4 DVRs, there is no room for expansion. You are at max capacity. Even getting one more simple receiver will require the LNB to be changed to a 4 wire type, a SWM16 switch added, and (at least) two cables going in to the house, not one.

But, like has been said here before, DirecTV installers do not install for future expansion, they only install for what's on the work order. If you order the two initial DVRs and Whole House, you will get the SWM LNB as you have described. Also, you are not guaranteed to get HR24s when you order from D*. Chances are good, but it isn't guaranteed.

Finally, when it comes to getting exactly what you want from a D* installer, always keep in mind the potential usefulness of having a couple of $20s ready for strategic deployment. 

Keith


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

While the setup you picture would work, you might be limiting your future options. If you're going to pre-wire a house, you should home-run lines from each outlet to a single, central location, so that if you decide to change providers, or if technology changes in the future, you can accomidate those changes.

Setting up a "looped" system as you are describing is a VERY limiting configuration...


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Fortunately, I have a conduit run to each room in the house from a centrally located floored attic for any new cables that will be required and simply wondered whether to pull in one run or two for each pair of dvr's before the D* install. 

I do have a workshop located approximately 120 feet from the house. Is this too far to run a coax run from the house (total length 220 ft) or will I have to install another antenna on this building (realizing the networking would not include this receiver? 

If so, can I simply get another receiver authorized when i get ready to put a receiver in the workshop and order the antenna and receiver from an internet supplier? 

Will D* make an install in an outbuilding without setting it up on a separate account?


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a reminder that you don't have to have all DVR's unless you want the capacity to record eight different shows at the same time. I have 3 DVR's and an H22. The H22 works so well with the Whole Home DVR setup that sometimes I forget that it's not a DVR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wen said:


> Fortunately, I have a conduit run to each room in the house from a centrally located floored attic for any new cables that will be required and simply wondered whether to pull in one run or two for each pair of dvr's before the D* install.


You technically will only need one coax run to a room as the cable can then be split for use with each DVR. However, if you can run multiple lines to the room to begin with, you might want to do that. That will allow further expansion on your part depending on what your needs are down the road (maybe you decide to put a cable modem in that room, etc.).



wen said:


> I do have a workshop located approximately 120 feet from the house. Is this too far to run a coax run from the house (total length 220 ft) or will I have to install another antenna on this building (realizing the networking would not include this receiver?


I don't think that it would be too far away. I believe other people have posted about having cable lengths that far, but you might be close to the max length that you would want to run. I guess the question is, how is the cable going to be run (underground/above ground)?



wen said:


> If so, can I simply get another receiver authorized when i get ready to put a receiver in the workshop and order the antenna and receiver from an internet supplier?


That is always an option. This would keep you from having to run cable from the house to the workshop. If you hook up that receiver to a wireless ethernet bridge to connect back to the router in your house, you would then be able to use that receiver to MRV, although that one receiver would not be on the DECA cloud, so MRV performance might not be optimal. With some good wireless-N routers though, it should be usable.



wen said:


> Will D* make an install in an outbuilding without setting it up on a separate account?


Yes. But, they will charge you for the tech visit and the installation.

- Merg


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

I have an underground conduit to the workshop. The underground length is approx 100 feet with 70 feet in house attic and 50 feet in the workshop.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You technically will only need one coax run to a room as the cable can then be split for use with each DVR. However, if you can run multiple lines to the room to begin with, you might want to do that. That will allow further expansion on your part depending on what your needs are down the road (maybe you decide to put a cable modem in that room, etc.).
> 
> ...
> - Merg


+1 on this. If you are already going to be running cable, you might as well run 2 RG-6 and 2 cat 5/6 lines to each room. That gives you lots of room for future expansion for things like antenna feeds (just in case someone decides to broadcast to your area), hard wired network drops for things like PC's, Blu-ray players or game consoles, extra phone line for caller-ID on the receivers ....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wen said:


> I have an underground conduit to the workshop. The underground length is approx 100 feet with 70 feet in house attic and 50 feet in the workshop.


You should be fine. And with that, the receiver in the workshop will be in the DECA cloud with your other receivers.

One thing to consider, with your current 4 DVR's, you will most likely be set up with a SWiM-LNB or a SWiM-8. If you add that receiver in the workshop, you need to use a SWiM-16 in order to use the one dish. If you have a SWiM-8 installed, you would just swap it out for the SWiM-16. If you have the SWiM-LNB installed, you have a little more work ahead of you. You would need to replace the LNB with a legacy LNB and run 3 more cables down to your central location where your current install with have its first splitter set up. You would then install the SWiM-16 there.

As you can see, you might want to see if they will do your install with a SWiM-8 as it will make upgrading to more receivers a little easier.

- Merg


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Now for the real problem! 

I would like to simply order all four HR24 dvr's and a single H24 and have the entire system installed after I run the coax runs, but I am not willing to accept other receivers for the installation and D* does not seem to have a way to ensure that I can get what I want!!!!! Am I missing something? Is there any way to insure I get what I would like to have for this system? 

The closest installer is probably 70 miles, so I am sure he would like to have the correct hardware as well as I would.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I would order through DIRECTV and ask for them to have the installer call you before he leaves his warehouse.

If you order Whole-Home DVR and the Internet Connection Kit at the same time, there's a good chance they will send someone who has done this kind of install before.

When the installer calls, ask if he's bringing all Hx24s, if he has the DECA for internet and its power supply, and a SWiM-16 and its power inserter because you are over 8 tuners.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One way to be certain is to order all of your receivers from an on-line retailer.

Also, I see that you are in Texas. If you are in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, that was part of the MRV beta program. DirecTV was trying to do all new installs there with HR24/H24's. It also seems that nationwide, if you are a new customer and order the MRV upgrade, they have been trying to use HR24/H24's.

One thing you can try is to have the CSR put a note on your work order that you will not go through with the order unless the installer has HR24/H24's for you. You can also try to contact the installer after the order is put in to see if they are aware of the note on the work order and if they will be able to fulfill your wish. Some people have stated that has worked, but YMMV.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And +1 to David's post.

- Merg


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Will that require two or four wires from the lnb to the SWM16? 

I am 70 miles from Fort Worth and 60 miles from Waco, TX. I believe most installs come out of Fort Worth. I don't think they will let me have the Waco locals, although that is all we can get over the air (and it is pretty bad signal on a tower).


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Four wires.

If you enter your zipcode on this page, http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?assetId=900018 it will tell you what locals you will get.


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks to David, Merg, Getteau, Davenir, VOS, PokerJoker, BattleZone, Getteau, rahchgo, jasonki32, and others that helped answer the questions in this thread. Your responses are sincerely appreciated.

Looks like I can only get the DFW locals! 

I believe I will risk trying to order all the HR24 DVR's from D* and hope I can refuse them if they don't bring out HR24's after I have paid for them. This will be a new install and I sure don't want to get stuck with older DVR's. Is there a better strategy?

You save $20 by ordering online, but can I get a note about the HR24's put on the order by calling in after the order is placed online?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wen said:


> Is there a better strategy?


"Not really".
What the installer has on the truck is the variable. When he/she shows up you can see and ask if they can get what you want if it's not on the truck.
"New installs" with Connected Home Networking and Whole Home DVR service, tend to be "earmarked" for the 24s.


----------



## dtvmike1652 (Jun 14, 2010)

wen said:


> Now for the real problem!
> 
> I would like to simply order all four HR24 dvr's and a single H24 and have the entire system installed after I run the coax runs, but I am not willing to accept other receivers for the installation and D* does not seem to have a way to ensure that I can get what I want!!!!! Am I missing something? Is there any way to insure I get what I would like to have for this system?
> 
> The closest installer is probably 70 miles, so I am sure he would like to have the correct hardware as well as I would.


Directv cannot ensure which receivers that you get. When they place an order they do not have a way to put in special ordering instructions for the warehouse just the technician. With that said however they could request that the tech bring that specific model but again couldn't guarantee you would get it because they don't know which model they have at their warehouse. Why are you so stuck on that model and you do realize that you will be required to pay $199 for 3 of those dvrs correct? You can have one free hddvr and one free hd if you're a new customer if not you will be required to pay $199 for the additional 3 and will be subject to a 24 month agreement and will have to return all of them if you cancel your account. The other hddvr don't have much of a difference other than a smaller hard drive and I've got an HR21, HR22, and HR23 and they work just fine with the MRV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dtvmike1652 said:


> Why are you so stuck on that model and you do realize that you will be required to pay $199 for 3 of those dvrs correct? The other hddvr don't have much of a difference other than a smaller hard drive and I've got an HR21, HR22, and HR23 and they work just fine with the MRV.


The HR24 is supposed to be significantly faster than the other HR2x models. That alone is a huge selling point. Plus with built-in DECA, that greatly improves the use of MRV with no additional hardware.

- Merg


----------



## 99coop (Nov 7, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The HR24 is supposed to be significantly faster than the other HR2x models. That alone is a huge selling point. Plus with built-in DECA, that greatly improves the use of MRV with no additional hardware.
> 
> - Merg


Not having the dongle behind the DVR may be nice, but who's looking there? Significantly faster is probably fairly subjective, and only having had an HR24 for a few hours, I couldn't really tell you for sure how much difference it makes. Also, if you're recording from 8 tuners, then surely live channel changing or guide browsing is the least of your worries, you've got hundreds of prerecorded shows to watch...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

99coop said:


> Not having the dongle behind the DVR may be nice, but who's looking there? Significantly faster is probably fairly subjective, and only having had an HR24 for a few hours, I couldn't really tell you for sure how much difference it makes. Also, if you're recording from 8 tuners, then surely live channel changing or guide browsing is the least of your worries, you've got hundreds of prerecorded shows to watch...


Depending on where you have the receiver, not having the dongle can be significant if you are short on space. Having 2 HR24's using DECA would technically be faster for MRV than an HR24 and another HR2x as the internal DECA's can transmit at 230 Mbps, while other receivers are limited to the ethernet port, which is 100 Mbps.

- Merg


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, I am a new customer, and I realize there is a big co-pay for four dvr's ($500), but that is what I really want. I guess I will have the Rep put the HR24's requested by customer on the order and then be prepared to have them change the order back to two DVR's or cancel the order all together if I cannot get four HR24's. What will happen if I have to cancel part or all of the order before it is installed?

I dug the hole for the ground mount antenna yesterday and have to go get my jackhammer to get through 4 inches of solid rock, but ready to cement the pole in the ground. I am in Texas, so the antenna elevation is about 52 degrees. I assume that 24 or so will be enough pole above the ground?


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that helped out in this thread, the rest of the story has a good outcome.

I put in all the pre-wiring using 3GHz rated and swept solid copper center conductor cable with quad shielding. I needed the extra shielding as the cable is in the near field of a high power rf amplifier. This required a little extra preparation on the cable and compression connectors rated for the quad shield.

D* came out and installed a small SYM lnb on a Slimline dish using my single cable run in conduit to the house. The brought the correct PI for the dish and the correct DECA and PI for the internet connect as well as a 20 ft cable to connect to the Router.

There were three HM24-100 and one HM24-500 receivers. The remote controls were all UHF types.

The Picture Quality is very good and the internet connection and the MRV seems to work correctly.

One question is that I do not seem to also be getting the SD signals where both SD and HD are available. Is this an adjustment or due to the LNB they installed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wen said:


> One question is that I do not seem to also be getting the SD signals where both SD and HD are available. Is this an adjustment or due to the LNB they installed?


Sounds like you have "hide SD channels" under the setup menu. You can hide them, hide the HD, or show both.


----------



## wen (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks VOS. That was it!!! There are a lot of differences, but these seem to be very good receivers. The suggestions you and others made, sure made the install easy and successful. After reading the horrors of some installs, sure was glad to have a good understanding before anyone started to put in the equipment!

Thanks again.


----------

